# New Addition to the G3



## 97Aero (Apr 4, 2015)

Finished up the install of a custom tackle solution for my G3 1860CCJ. Fish on Fabricators did a super job on the tackle box. Fit like a glove.


----------



## muzikman (Apr 4, 2015)

Very nice indeed - clean lines!

One question;

Is this sturdy enough to sit on?


----------



## 97Aero (Apr 4, 2015)

muzikman said:


> Very nice indeed - clean lines!
> 
> One question;
> 
> Is this sturdy enough to sit on?



No worries there. Solid as a rock.


----------



## duckfish (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## Keystone (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice! Two thumbs up on design and idea!


----------



## Downtown (Apr 5, 2015)

very nice


----------



## Goaround (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes, that give me a great idea when my new boat shows up! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 7, 2015)

Fancy!!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 7, 2015)

That is sweeter than YooHoo!


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 7, 2015)

i loaded up on those storm jerk baits for muskie as well when dicks had the buy one get one half off sale. =D>


----------

